# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم xtc2cliP تحديثات :  XTC 2 Tool 1.28 released | Desire 530 S-OFF, HTC Bolt/Evo support, Android 7 support

## mohamed73

Dear customers, 
Introducing XTC2Tool version 1.28: 
- HTC Desire 530 S-OFF support, WORLD FIST!
- HTC Desire 530 sim-unlock / IMEI repair / CID change support
- HTC 10 Android 7.x support for S-OFF
- HTC 10 Android 7.x support sim-unlock, IMEI repair, CID change
- HTC Bolt (Sprint) support for S-OFF / IMEI repair  / CID change
- HTC Evo (international) support for S-OFF / IMEI repair / CID change
- HTC Bolt (Sprint) Sim Unlock confirmed to be supported
- Read information in Android mode was reworked, now you get only important information with the description of the values
- New "clear" button to clear the messages log
- Fixed A9 European to Sprint conversion
- Fixed E9+ IMEI2 repair problemPlease make sure to download latest drivers from our support page: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Direct download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror:  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Previous releases: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## spider89man

مشكورررررررررررررررررر

----------

